# US Presidential Race



## brianleahy (Oct 27, 2004)

With this thread I am attempting to create a poll for macosx.com members to show their choice for president...

Personally, I see no need to exclude non-Americans here -- chime in one and all...

Of course, if I fail to create a poll then color me red (embarrassed that is, not Republican...)


----------



## ichadsey (Oct 27, 2004)

As i said in the "Chaos" thread, i believe all should vote. Remember that Gore lost to Bush in florida by only a few votes (2,912,790 to bush and 2,912,253 to gore).
So vote! Oh, and voting for Nader doesn't help either. just a personal opinion.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 28, 2004)

i would vote for kerry (if i were 18) but i think that what needs to happen is that politicians really need to stop getting money from companies because it seems that the real interests are in "which company gave me more money?"

but hell i am 17 so think about that as you may


----------



## DanTekGeek (Oct 28, 2004)

its going to be close, closer than 2000.  eveyone who can needs to get out there and vote, early if they can.


----------



## ichadsey (Oct 28, 2004)

not to be cynical or anything, but what's with people voting for "other"? the race is going to be extremely close between kerry/edwards and bush/cheney, voting for "other" is just like staying at home and not voting at all.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 28, 2004)

ichadsey said:
			
		

> not to be cynical or anything, but what's with people voting for "other"? the race is going to be extremely close between kerry/edwards and bush/cheney, voting for "other" is just like staying at home and not voting at all.



I am going to vote for myself!


----------



## fryke (Oct 28, 2004)

I know I'm a bit late in the game, but are there still people in the USA that are selling their right to vote to aliens?  Just kidding. But: It seems like the USA are the one country where everyone in the world would like to have a vote in, too. I guess it's because the USA usually take quite a large interest in the world and have much too much influence on the world's wars and markets. I'm for Kerry. Not that I think he's that much better than Bush, but I guess I believe the world can't really take another 4 years of bushisms. I'll be watching. And I hope it will _not_ be a close race. The world needs a sign that enough Americans want to show Bush that his time's over and his stepping down long overdue.


----------



## beorning (Oct 29, 2004)

The vote for "other" is not a waste, but an investment in future choice. Especially if you live in a state where one or the other is a clear winner (eg Kerry in Connecticut).

In terms of fundamental change - dealing with entrenched systems that ought to be reformed like copyright ownership and international policy (ok, I'll say it - unflinching support for Israel is one problem), there is little real difference between the two major parties. The only way a third alternative can prosper is if people vote for it consistently.


----------



## diablojota (Oct 29, 2004)

Who is to say US has to much influence?  France, UK, Germany, all of these countries have just as much influence...
My main complaint about being in Germany is that everyone wants to talk politics with me and tell me how bad my president is.  I live in Saxony (former East Germany).  Let's take a look at their State governments for just 1 second.  Hmmm. NPD (the Nazi party) won 5-6% of the vote for the state government here.  Brandeburg, the PDS (Communist party) won a whopping 26% of the vote.  
Bush sucks, Kerry sucks.  Collectively they suck.  The president may suck, but that's why we have the House and Senate to balance everything out so there are enough checks and balances.  I think it's ridiculous that Bush gets all the attention for sucking.  It's not solely his fault.  There are 100 people in the Senate and 400+ in the House who either support or reject his requests. I don't see them being the target of criticism.
Kerry at his finest: http://www.scaryjohnkerry.com/flipflop.htm


----------



## callieX (Oct 29, 2004)

As far as I am concerned none of the candidates are any good.  I am tired of the he said she said campaign tactics.  I am concerned with issues not who got out of going to Vietnam because of his connections or who went to Vietnam but was somehow dishonorable. We put these candidates under such close scrutiny many good candidates will not run because they may have smoked a cigarette when they were 12.  
It has become a football game where winning at any cost is more important to people then if the candidate is worth a dam or not.  We need a viable third of fourth choice in this country.  At this point I do not think it makes a difference which candidate gets in.  Nothing really changes.

calliex


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 29, 2004)

Check this out:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=583&e=4&u=/nm/20041028/od_nm/movies_dc

On a different topic:
I am of the opinion that anyone who has all the traits required to be a successful politician in today's world will always have some dirty secrets.   The same drives and personality traits will occasionally get him or her into trouble at different points in his or her life.


----------



## diablojota (Oct 29, 2004)

Problem is that the biggest trait to even get considered is that you need to be wealthy.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 29, 2004)

It's possible to start small and work your way up.  You don't need much money to run for city council, or school board or something.  From there you might run for mayor, then maybe state rep, then governor, congress, president.

Of course, just as a side-effect of climbing that ladder, you'd probably have a fair amount of money by the time you reached the top.

However, that's not the usual route - most of our National-level politicians are rich apart from their political careers.


----------



## ichadsey (Oct 29, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I am going to vote for myself!


tell me you're joking! assuming you're voting in virginia, that might actually help the kerry party since virginia (not northern virginia) is predominantly republican.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 29, 2004)

Here, apparently, is how Bush plans to avoid the need for a draft:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/041029/480/nyet27010291345


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2004)

ichadsey said:
			
		

> tell me you're joking! assuming you're voting in virginia, that might actually help the kerry party since virginia (not northern virginia) is predominantly republican.


Yes and no. Yes I was joking. However, I am old enough to write myself in.  

No, Northern Virginia is VERY Liberal! The local politics here are so super liberal it would even make liberal Europeans think they are to far left!



Now, it is hard for a lot of city people here to understand something (I am originally from a super rural area). City people are a different breed (all around the world) then rural people. From culture to politics the difference of city people to rural people is stark! I could argue all the facts but that horse has been beat to death.


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 30, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Here, apparently, is how Bush plans to avoid the need for a draft:
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/041029/480/nyet27010291345


   ::ha::


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

For a politicion who won't trade his beliefs for power take a look here.Even if you don't agree with him the vids are pretty good,with Chad quite ironic.http://www.peroutka2004.com/


----------



## ichadsey (Nov 1, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> No, Northern Virginia is VERY Liberal! The local politics here are so super liberal it would even make liberal Europeans think they are to far left![/color]



I would have to agree that Norther Virginia is very liberal. Reston, Herndon, Arlington, Alexandria, and so on. Washingtonpost is even liberal. However, northern virginia is not all of virginia. you have to remember that you include richmond and charlottesville, va are majority republican, which tends to out weigh northern virginia. i know how the northern virginians would like to split and create their own state. I grew up in the DC area, where 9 out of 10 people are democrats, while in DC it's almost 10 out of 10 are democrats.


----------



## ichadsey (Nov 1, 2004)

This is it. Few hours left and the voting booths open around the country. If you're an american and you can vote, please vote. Every persons vote counts. This election is going to be close. I don't care how long those lines are at the voting booths, just please stay in line and vote. Just vote for what you believe. Wow, i'm nervous....


----------



## lnoelstorr (Nov 2, 2004)

A letter to you all (well, except the hard-core Republicans), from a man I don't particually like but he makes some good points here and for a change he makes them pretty well:

http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/message/index.php?messageDate=2004-11-01


----------



## habilis (Nov 6, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> ...except the hard-core Republicans...


Hardcore? Ya don't have to be hardccore to know that MM is out of touch and has lost all significant credibility. You wanna be objective? See Farenhype 9/11, the answer to MM's loony conspiracy theory.

This poll clearly shows the obvious; most people that are members of forum-type sites are young and unwise in the ways of the world(Although I still consider myself young at 29). This poll shows that the myths of class envy perpetrated by the left is something young people fall victim too very easily, and rebellion is still alive and well, but doesn't control the world.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 6, 2004)

If rebellion controlled the world, it would cease to be rebellion, wouldn't it? It would become "the man" at the point, no?


----------

